# Anyone eat piglets?



## 175rltw (Dec 21, 2016)

Are they worth the trouble? I shot a sow and you know it's like pool- that's the break. So I didn't get a follow up on any other sows but had the sounder split in half or so- so both halves were making efforts to reunite so I kept having shots on piglets- I passed for 3-4 minutes waiting for another sow and then finally shot two piglets. The 44 mag messed them up beyond repair so they isn't come home. I'm thinking as often as I get some serious follow up action on piglets that I might start using a 22 so I can eat them. Are they worth it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 21, 2016)

We eat them. I've use a coon trap to catch some after the mamma was shot. 
All pigs must die......


----------



## antharper (Dec 21, 2016)

Tastes like pork !


----------



## 175rltw (Dec 21, 2016)

Ha. I'm sure they're tasty but I'm asking effort vs reward. Are they worth the hassle


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 21, 2016)

I haven't ever had the opportunity, but rabbit is worth it as are quail & dove.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 21, 2016)

one about 40 -50 lbs are mighty good on the smoker.

I skin them, and then smoke 'em.  They aren't much trouble to clean, and some right fine eatin


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 21, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> I haven't ever had the opportunity, but rabbit is worth it as are quail & dove.



That is a great Point



NE GA Pappy said:


> one about 40 -50 lbs are mighty good on the smoker.
> 
> I skin them, and then smoke 'em.  They aren't much trouble to clean, and some right fine eatin



Pappy, I think he is referring to piglets in the <15lb range............the last shoat I killed was only about 20 lbs and worth every bit of the effort


----------



## 175rltw (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah- I'm talking like "suckling pig" and I'm betting they are dynamite- but probbaly about 5 times as much work for about As much meat as a rabbit or two. 30lbs and up aren't even a question, if they are less than 50lbs on the hoof they don't even make it too the freezer- it all gets eaten before it gets frozen. This sow today was great- 85-90lbs. A couple smoke sessions and some sausage...


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 21, 2016)

175rltw said:


> Ha. I'm sure they're tasty but I'm asking effort vs reward. Are they worth the hassle



Rabbits & squirrels get skint. Just saying. 
It's up to u.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2016)

175rltw said:


> Yeah- I'm talking like "suckling pig" and I'm betting they are dynamite- but probbaly about 5 times as much work for about As much meat as a rabbit or two. 30lbs and up aren't even a question, if they are less than 50lbs on the hoof they don't even make it too the freezer- it all gets eaten before it gets frozen. This sow today was great- 85-90lbs. A couple smoke sessions and some sausage...



A load of 00 Buck into the piglet herd usually leaves 4-7 flopping. They are not hard to clean with a razor knife. The last ones i had were small enough that i skinned and quartered and deep fried. Most excellent!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 21, 2016)

I have killed four lately under probably 50 lbs ea.  They are yummy!!!!


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 21, 2016)

Friend got one several years ago.

The front and back quarters were similar in size to a turkey thigh and drumstick. Very good and tender


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't discriminate


----------



## Lick Skillet (Dec 22, 2016)

Love that size! They are delicious!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 22, 2016)

Those little fellers are some fine eatin'!


----------



## 175rltw (Dec 22, 2016)

well. Deep fried suckling pig sounds like the business


----------



## ripplerider (Dec 22, 2016)

I jumped a tremendous sounder of pigs on Blue Ridge WMA Thanksgiving week. The first ones to cross the old skidder rd. I was easing down werent much bigger than cats. They were plumb comical looking pushing up clouds of leaves bigger than they were (was before we got any rain.) When the big ones got to crossing I started shooting. I'm not much on runnung shots at 80-90 yds so I only hit one and it was a bit far back and low. Trailed her for at least a mile before I pushed her by another hunter who finished her off at 10 yds. with a head shot. I estimate there were 40 to 50 pigs in this one group with about 30 weighing 20 lbs. or less. I'll be going back after deer season to try to thin them out if they havent completely left the country. I wont hesitate to shoot a small one either.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Dec 22, 2016)

Yep. It's like eating a big pig but a whole lot better.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2016)

They are sooooo much better than the big ones.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 22, 2016)

I just didn't have it in me to shoot this tiny little feller, so I took a picture of him.


----------



## b rad (Dec 22, 2016)

i cant shoot the baby ones same for any type of animal   after i  shoot a few sows i watch the babies running around my stand  i just cant shoot them. and they don't leave until i go get the sow i shot they are still getting all the milk they can bc they know the milk is  over soon  and i just leave them stranded then next day their running around with a new group of babies following another sow


----------



## stiles1682 (Dec 24, 2016)

Should have caught that one and took it home and fed it for a few months


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2016)

I thought about it for sure.


----------



## Forest Grump (Dec 24, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I thought about it for sure.



Can you provide a link for that Fish Hawk quote in your signature line? The more I read it, the more I want the backstory......sorry,


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just didn't have it in me to shoot this tiny little feller, so I took a picture of him.



I wouldn't have shot him either. No way am i wasting a 3.5inch 00 buck on one piglet. I like to wait untila group like this comes along:


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 25, 2016)

Little ones are a staple in Spain, I learned how good they are from travels there. They are not safe if I have my bow or .22 handy.

https://www.bascofinefoods.com/spanish-recipes/roasted-suckling-pig-recipe/


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 25, 2016)

stiles1682 said:


> Should have caught that one and took it home and fed it for a few months



It's not worth the trouble. They don't fatten up like a domestic. Don't ask how I know


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 25, 2016)

Wow! Cool pic.  Those are tiny little jokers there


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 28, 2016)

they are good eating, and a whole lot easier to get out of the woods to a cooler full of ice.


----------

